# Skate/Stingray



## quicksilver (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever had Skate?
Lidia Bastianitch (sp?) Just did 2 dishes with skate.
One was skate fingers. Oh, that fish looked so meaty 
and tender! she said they were sweet.
I have never seen stirgray in our fish market, even 
though they are alway on our water's edge. In fact, 
advisors tell you to do the "stingray shuffle" when walking into the Gulf, as they like to bury themselves in the sand.​ 
If anyone has experienced eating these, I'd love a comment.
I'll ask the fish monger to get me some. And prep it.
She said not to remove the cartilage though, as it keeps the meat together.​


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2008)

i've had skate kimchee, made from whole, small wings. you sort of chew and suck on them (until you realize what you were doing and opt for real food), and skate "rounds" that were similar to scallops, prepared in a light, fresh tomato sauce.


----------



## miniman (Jul 19, 2008)

I had skate many years ago. It was Ok, I didn't really go for it. We got a bulk lot from a travelling fishmonger.


----------



## gadzooks (Jul 19, 2008)

A lot of what passes for scallops is actually skate. Punched out of the skate flesh with a circular cutter.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 22, 2008)

It's been a few years - but as I remember it skate was sweet - like scallops. 

I enjoyed it's natural flavor - I guess if I lived some place where I had to eat it every day I might be more prone to look for recipes that would change the flavor for some variations.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 22, 2008)

DH ordered skate one evening when we were in Ireland - it was served with a currant sauce. We enjoyed it, although it's been five years now, so I don't really remember much about the taste. That was the one and only time I've had real Dover sole - that was delicious, too


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 22, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> A lot of what passes for scallops is actually skate. Punched out of the skate flesh with a circular cutter.


 
I don't know if I agree with that, gadzooks.
The grain would run in the wrong direction. Horizontal, rather than vertical. I've never run across that problem.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I don't know if I agree with that, gadzooks.
> The grain would run in the wrong direction. Horizontal, rather than vertical. I've never run across that problem.


Also they would be the exact same shape and size. 

I know that a few places have tried to do that and pass it off as real scallops, but I certainly would not say that "A lot of what passes for scallops is actually skate".


----------



## attie (Jul 22, 2008)

I have also heard that here GB and also that if you boil it it tastes similar to crab. I have never seen Skate on the market for sale so I don't know if we process it at all.


----------



## Billdolfski (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only had it once and I certainly enjoyed the texture and flavor.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 1, 2008)

I buy skate whenever it's available (& looks good, of course - lol!). Do make sure it's been prepped, as getting the meat off that wing cartilage can be a pain in the you-know-what.

My favorite way of preparing it is a sort of "piccata" style. I dust the pieces with lightly seasoned flour & saute them in equal amounts of butter & extra-virgin olive oil. I then remove the fish & add a little fresh lemon juice, a dollop of dry white wine (Pinot Grigio is a favorite), & some capers. Allow that to combine/cook down a little, & then pour it over the fish. A green salad, some sauteed potatoes perhaps, some crusty bread, & more of that wine & you're all set.

As far as the flavor - it's tender & delicious. If I had to compare it to something better known, I'd say sole or flounder with just a touch of scallop sweetness.

And as far as sources, the Whole Foods market chain frequently carries it.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, BC. That's sounds delicious.
I've kind of put it aside, forgetting about it, as the markets down here don't seem to have it displayed.
Plus it's just too dang hot to care much for eating, but to sustain. Keeping quenched is the goal of the day.
But in a month to 6 wks things will change alittle to start gaining my passion back.
I'll keep your recipe in mind, minus the capers - can't do capers. Maybe shallots.
​


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 1, 2008)

It's magnificent!  Most recently I prepared it by lightly breading it with toasted pecans and parmesan...and then making a very light lemon rum sauce to go with it.  
Have the fish monger fillet it for you.


----------

